# Where did everyone go!?



## montysrainbow (Sep 24, 2012)

I was wondering where crystlemoon, grannieannie, joshatherton, jungle jack gecko boy and a few more etc have all disapeared to? :?


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 24, 2012)

Grannie Annie left ages ago after a thread that didn't go her way , jungle jak has been suspended last time I seen his name in a thread , crystal moon changed her name , don't know bout the rest


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmm..no idea. But I'm still here! Woooo! Parrrtttyyyy!

And so on.


----------



## damian83 (Sep 24, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Hmm..no idea. But I'm still here! Woooo! Parrrtttyyyy!
> 
> And so on.



Go glad us important ones are still here 
Although you do sometimes miss there comments


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 24, 2012)

lol now it all makes sense


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 24, 2012)

waterrat is gone too


----------



## JrFear (Sep 24, 2012)

cant forget toximac lol!

but yes i agree there are alot of people who have stopped using this site!
i blame the negitivity that some people let off!


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 24, 2012)

like the best of them I also left after a thread of mine turned ugly ( oh thick skin still here )


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 24, 2012)

And Warukazi and Guzzo! Come back.........


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm still here and that's all that really matters : )


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 24, 2012)

Or hazard...He got suspended.


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 24, 2012)

IDK about the others but GeckoBoy gets on here sometimes. Never ceasing to entertain me with his threads and comments. It does seem a lot of people leave APS when a thread turns on them, this happened to SnakeLady when her scrub python advise turned a group of members on her. Sad really how APS can be so unfriendly sometimes, and don't want to start a fight but it also seems more experienced "veteran" members usually gang up on people in multiple threads.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 24, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> And Warukazi and Guzzo! Come back.........



I'll second that. Those two are actual losses.


----------



## Rob (Sep 24, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> waterrat is gone too



Thankfully, he is still happy to share his knowledge & wisdom on Facebook.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 24, 2012)

honestpirate was great for a laugh..

- - - Updated - - -

this forum really isnt that nasty. i use some forums that are ruthless. i like aps because its pg sometimes.. lol


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 24, 2012)

maybe it's time for an AMNESTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 24, 2012)

Pft. People say or do something dumb and call for a waaaambulance ride into the sunset rather than put their hands up and get on with it. 
Honestly this is one of the tamest forums out there, unless you're comparing it to Disney online or Bieberville.


----------



## Poggle (Sep 24, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Pft. People say or do something dumb and call for a waaaambulance ride into the sunset rather than put their hands up and get on with it.
> Honestly this is one of the tamest forums out there, unless you're comparing it to Disney online or Bieberville.



I guess some people just get sick and tired of dealing with the same thing.... that is more then likely the reason why they dont bother any more


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 24, 2012)

some members have posted like a thousand posts in six months and then just maybe lost interest in the site or hobby or ran out of stuffs to discuss and ... gone.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 25, 2012)

I think there is truth in all that has been suggested. People leave or stop using the forum for a variety of reasons, including personal reasons that have nothing to do with the forum. Such is the passing parade of life. We naturally miss those who we are most familiar and comfortable with. In time, they are replaced with other identities and characters. We just need to open up and be accepting for that to happen. Change is inevitable. 

Blue


----------



## Colin (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes there will always be a new crop of members every year to continue the time honoured tradition of posting threads like favourites "help my snake hasn't eaten for 10 days" " help my snakes hasn't done a poo yet" "what name will I call my snake or beardy" "show us your whatever" "what's your favourite band/computer game/etc" the list goes on..

So sit tight, be patient and watch this space


----------



## damian83 (Sep 25, 2012)

Colin said:


> Yes there will always be a new crop of members every year to continue the time honoured tradition of posting threads like favourites "help my snake hasn't eaten for 10 days" " help my snakes hasn't done a poo yet" "what name will I call my snake or beardy" "show us your whatever" "what's your favourite band/computer game/etc" the list goes on..
> 
> So sit tight, be patient and watch this space


 Colin my snake hasn't eaten for 4 weeks oh wait its trying to eat my hand now lol.... seen that before and it literally just happened to me lastnight, its just people learning from others, if people are getting picture of seeing the thread, just don't read it I say...


----------



## Joemal (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi everyone i just got sold this snake and the guy told me its a hatchling .Any ideas if this is true .Yeah i know none of you believe this lol .


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll never get tired of seeing a new member with an original snake name like Monty  Please dear god, let there be more!


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't see me being on here too much longer, I'm getting sick n tired of the disrespect that's happens all to often...


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2012)

You get used to it


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 25, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing a new member with an original snake name like Monty  Please dear god, let there be more!



If you want I could post a thread about me having a snake and calling him Monty


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Please do, it'd make my day


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 25, 2012)

Geckoboy is always online?


----------



## FAY (Sep 25, 2012)

Herps can attract a lot of people who think it is only cool to own one, but as they are not that passionate, they don't seem to last long in the hobby. No different than most jobs...people come and go..


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 25, 2012)

Calm down guys, I'm still here  

My partner is part owner of a car forum, and he says there's never any rudeness or disrespect like there is on here... Weird.


----------



## Rissi (Sep 25, 2012)

FAY said:


> Herps can attract a lot of people who think it is only cool to own one, but as they are not that passionate, they don't seem to last long in the hobby. No different than most jobs...people come and go..



You're a genius. I always end up in arguments when people ask me dumb things like "do you love your snake?" or "how long does it live for and are you really going to keep it or was it just a fad?"


I come and go on this site but I love this way more than facebook (don't have an account there for over a year now)....people are actually interesting! offensive occasionally but def worth sticking around to learn stuff.


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess thats forums 4 ya, heaps of people with heaps a different personalities and opinions bound to be a bit of bif sometimes.


----------



## timantula (Sep 25, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Calm down guys, I'm still here
> 
> My partner is part owner of a car forum, and he says there's never any rudeness or disrespect like there is on here... Weird.


Yep I'm on a car forum too... And in yes it's not full of know it all trippers, and ppl who enjoy flaming others to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 25, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Please do, it'd make my day



"Just for VenomOOse" you should check it out!


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 25, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Pft. People say or do something dumb and call for a waaaambulance ride into the sunset rather than put their hands up and get on with it.
> Honestly this is one of the tamest forums out there, unless you're comparing it to Disney online or Bieberville.



Don't know what you're on about, Bieberville is vicious!!



Joemal said:


> View attachment 265965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone i just got sold this snake and the guy told me its a hatchling .Any ideas if this is true .Yeah i know none of you believe this lol .




In a couple of years when it's big enough to breed, if you have a clutch I'd be glad to take one of the babies, but it is a bit on the small side for a hatchie


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 25, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 265965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone i just got sold this snake and the guy told me its a hatchling .Any ideas if this is true .Yeah i know none of you believe this lol .



hahahhahahahahhah this just made my morning


----------



## damian83 (Sep 25, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 265965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone i just got sold this snake and the guy told me its a hatchling .Any ideas if this is true .Yeah i know none of you believe this lol .



Yeah Joe he looks like a 6 month old full monty python!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 25, 2012)

Nobody noticed me leaving? I feel unloved.
I only post once every month or so now. I've found that I don't have much to talk about on here compared to my earlier days when I'd do 10+ posts a day.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 25, 2012)

What changed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renenet (Sep 25, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Nobody noticed me leaving? I feel unloved.



I missed you, snakeluvver.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Nobody noticed me leaving? I feel unloved.
> I only post once every month or so now. I've found that I don't have much to talk about on here compared to my earlier days when I'd do 10+ posts a day.



When are you going?  Or are you back?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 25, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing a new member with an original snake name like Monty  Please dear god, let there be more!



Hey, I didnt name my dads spotted python - Monty, he named her.
He knew everyone loved the name ;3

I agree though, so many Monty's xD

Also I love your Scrubby Hatchie Joemal, so cute and small


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2012)

My most favorite name EVER that I've heard on here over the years was "Julius Squeezer"  Priceless!


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 25, 2012)

Quick golf clap for Timantula getting himself suspended for tripping out and flaming a sponsor shortly after complaining about trippers and flamers. That's the spirit.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Quick golf clap for Timantula getting himself suspended for tripping out and flaming a sponsor shortly after complaining about trippers and flamers. That's the spirit.



LOL. If only he were to know just how ironic his "too much disrespect" post would turn out to be..


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 25, 2012)

Who's Timantula?


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol I though that was quite amusing myself. See who would wanna leave this fine community. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Who's Timantula?



He blurted this out http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/everyone-go-192892/page/2#post2248576 , then proceeded to refer to Trent as an fwit, slagged off a sponsor, then offered us all a drink of F10, amongst other things.

Irony at it's finest.


----------



## Rissi (Sep 25, 2012)

hahaha oh man this episode is better than bold and the beautiful!


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 25, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> He blurted this out http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/everyone-go-192892/page/2#post2248576 , then proceeded to refer to Trent as an fwit, slagged off a sponsor, amongst other things.
> 
> Irony at it's finest.



I was meaning that I had forgotten about him since he got suspended.


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 25, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> He blurted this out http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/everyone-go-192892/page/2#post2248576 , then proceeded to refer to Trent as an fwit, slagged off a sponsor, then offered us all a drink of F10, amongst other things.
> 
> Irony at it's finest.



Must of missed it , which sponsor was he slagging , what about , pm me if you don't want to put it in here , he mustmof been on a role lately , all those f10 comments and ideas like it's drinkable


----------



## Colin (Sep 25, 2012)

f10 and kah tequila shooters are ok


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 25, 2012)

Good riddance to Grannie. There are some good members who don't come on here very often which is a lose to those how are actually wanting to learn. After a while it's the same stuff being recycled 95% of the time.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 25, 2012)

Surely waterrat is still looking but not posting?? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myusername (Sep 25, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> My most favorite name EVER that I've heard on here over the years was "Julius Squeezer"  Priceless!



Haha, that is a fantastic name. I have a male spotted python that doesn't seem to want to mate, I've taken to calling him Waylon Slithers. 

This forum is definitely a different place than it was a few years ago when I joined. I'm not sure whether it is for better or for worse.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 25, 2012)

This is starting to just sound like a thread to trash APS .... Just how its sounding to me ....


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 265965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone i just got sold this snake and the guy told me its a hatchling .Any ideas if this is true .Yeah i know none of you believe this lol .


 yeah it's a hatchling, I just got a ten month old gtp around the same size


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 25, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I was meaning that I had forgotten about him since he got suspended.



Not the same when you have to explain is it.

Some have gone (well timantula definitely) newbies have become regulars, it's like substrate through the enclosure.
Out with the old, in with the new and what is going to happen next? Not a whole lot I suspect. Still cheap entertainment but.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 25, 2012)

IgotFrogs said:


> This is starting to just sound like a thread to trash APS .... Just how its sounding to me ....


No it's not about about APS it's about discussing the loss APS has had when good people leave the site.


----------

